# Zeiss Demo & Sample Clearance Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Zeiss Deals on Salesmans Samples, Show Demos and Loaners*

This is the time of year to offer the lowest prices in order to clean house of everything before I have to do inventory in January. For those of you that have worked retail and have done an inventory you understand completely. Counting everything in the store is the MOST BORING thing in the retail universe. All of these items come with the full Zeiss warranty. Please call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 if something on this list interests you and we'll pull the item to check cosmetics for you. EVERYTHING is in optically and functionally perfect condition.

Zeiss Conquest 3.5-10x44 #20 Z-Plex Reticle Matte Black Riflescope #521420-9920 @ $439.99

Zeiss Conquest 3.5-10x44 Hunting Turret w/Rapid Z 600 Reticle Matte Black Riflescope #521420-9971 @ $539.99

Zeiss Conquest 3.5-10x44 Hunting Turret w/Rapid Z 800 Reticle Matte Black Riflescope #521420-9972 @ $539.99

Zeiss Conquest 3.5-10x44 #20 Z-Plex Reticle Stainless Riflescope #521424-9920 @ $549.99

Zeiss Conquest 3.5-10x50 MC w/#4 Matte Black Riflescope #521485-9904 @ $499.99

Zeiss Conquest 3.5-10x50 MC w/#20 Z-Plex Matte Black Riflescope #521485-9920 @ $499.99

Zeiss Conquest 3.5-10x50 MC w/Hunting Turret Rapid Z 600 Matte Black Riflescope #521485-9971 @ $549.99

Zeiss Conquest 4.5-14x50 AO MC Hunting Turret w/#20 Z-Plex Matte Black Riflescope #521491-9920 @ $549.99

Zeiss Conquest 3-12x56 AO MC w/#8 Matte Black Riflescope #521470-9908 @ $674.99

Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 AO MC Target Turret Matte Black #20 Z-Plex Riflescope #521450-9920 @ $699.99

Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 AO MC #4 w/ Target Turrets - Matte Black Riflescope #521450-9904 @ $699.99

Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 AO MC Hunting Turret Matte Black #20 Z-Plex Riflescope #521451-9920 @ $699.99

Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 AO MC Target w/Rapid Z 1000 Matte Black Riflescope #521450-9973 @ $749.99

Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 1.2-5x36 - Non-Illuminated Reticle - Matte Riflescope #525401-9906 @ $699.99

Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 1.2-5x36 - Illuminated Reticle - Matte Riflescope #525405-9960 @ $949.99

Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 2-8x42 #60 Illuminated Reticle - Matte Black #525415-9960 @ $799.99

Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 3-12x50 - Non-Illuminated Reticle - Matte Riflescope #525421-9906 @ $799.99

Zeiss Victory 2.5-10x50 T* V Matte Black VariPoint #60 2nd IP Riflescope #521733-9960 @ $1199.99

Zeiss Victory 2.5-10x50 T* V Matte Black VariPoint #60 Riflescope #521737-9960 @ $1199.99

Zeiss FL Diavari 4-16x50 T* LotuTec, Matte Black, Rapid-Z 800, Hunting Turret Riflescope #521777-9972 @ $1599.99

Zeiss FL Diavari 4-16x50 T* LotuTec, Matte Black, Illum. Ret. 60, Hunting ASV Riflescope #521779-9960 @ $1799.99

Zeiss Victory DiaScope 85 T* FL (Black) (Angled Model) with 20-60x Zoom Eyepiece #1787882 @ $1749.99

On some of these we do have more than one. If anything here is of interest please let us know.
Have a happy, healthy and safe holiday season.


----------

